# Tags



## Furretsu

Something really needs to be done about them - some _official_ clarification on how they should be treated or something. Honestly, I think it would be better if we no longer had them at all. Right now the system is a mess with conflicting opinions on how they are to be handled.

*Edit:* To clarify, all I really see tags doing is giving snobbish users another medium to degrade threads and people. The fact that it's completely anonymous (except to mods, some of whom are involved in this shit anyway) makes the temptation even harder to resist. I'd be lying if I said I wasn't partially guilty of this, but I realized the errors of my ways. "Failing at thread titles"? Come on, who the hell _cares_? You were just fine with the title "Behind the Avatar" before the tagging system. It's had that title since Fluffy/Nidokingu created the thread on the Invisionfree forums. And "wash my tags"? Seriously? Suddenly snobbery is frowned upon and every tag for a thread must be cleared as soon as possible?

*Edit(2):* Their use as a search tool feels like just another excuse to defend the constant degrading, sarcastic tags. Can tags _really_ do anything that the search function can't? If you wanted to find something about Final Fantasy, couldn't you just search "final fantasy" in a post instead of searching by tag? In that case, the search function is even more useful than tagging, because it doesn't rely on users remembering to tag it correctly! In the case of vague subjects like "music"... what could a quick run through the Entertainment forum really hinder? Why would you want to search through *every music-related thread ever* anyway?


----------



## Deretto

hm... If thread creators could remove tags from their own threads it'd probably work better.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

The ridiculous amount of stupidity they seem to be causing far outweighs their actual usefulness.

Not that I've ever used them anyway, so it won't bother me one way or the other if they go away.


----------



## Erika

The point is, no matter what happens, if someone is against something, an argument is going to occur. When it involves flashy forum-add-ons, then that argument is brought into the limelight, and even if the matter is settled, if someone doesn't feel it is, then that person is going to bring up the matter again. Forums are about having fun, right? Going on TCOD is meant to give you some type of self-gratification, right? In my opinion, this wasn't a problem until someone made it a problem. Then once someone stated their opinion regarding the supposed "problem," then a lot of people suddenly felt the same way.

Tags are tags. With or without them, there's still going to be a problem on this forum regardless, because no forum is perfect. Before you know it, I bet people will start complaining about the fact that every post on the forums is suddenly contributed to your post count, and thus, we'll all be in the same boat yet again. It's never going to stop, the problem is just going to change, until eventually people get fed up with it. 

To me, this no longer is an argument towards the usage of tags, but an argument against the staff. They don't want silly tags, while others do, so if tags were eliminated, people are still going to find a reason to be against the staff. Someone just has to say one little thing to set another someone off, and there you have it. :P


----------



## surskitty

AuroraKing said:


> except to mods, some of whom are involved in this shit anyway


i haven't been tagging much beyond a few things actually descriptive of _content_, nor have i been doing anywhere near as much with removing tags as I was a few days ago.  i am sometimes capable of realizing when i've overreacted over something stupid and inane and will usually try to... not do that.  although ftr i was doing rather more of complaining about tags than tagging things to bitch

i am sorry for having acted completely ridiculously and would like to return to backing away from my latest explosion until i figure out what the hell is wrong with me


----------



## Tailsy

I'm extremely tempted to tag this thread as "is that a fucking bear".


----------



## Furretsu

Looks like you either gave into temptation or someone did it for you.


----------



## Adriane

Rep > tags.


----------



## Furretsu

Mudkip said:


> Rep > tags.


Heh.. agreed. :D


----------



## Minish

'Failing at thread titles' - to be fair, I did put the title as 'What do you think of...' and then that appeared in the tags. I'm sure it was some snobbish member who put it there trying to be degrading but it at least reminded me to change the title to something less ambiguous. :D See, at least some good comes out of it...

Yeah. I agree that the tag system is pointless, but at the same time, it's pointless to pay it much attention. Does anyone actually use it? I've noticed what I assume to be nice, friendly people putting real tags in there, but really... nobody actually uses it or would pay it much attention anyway. Just ignore it. The only people that seem to use it really are the type of people who can only amuse themselves that way.


----------



## Zhorken

wah wah if I can't run about with it bashing it around I don't want it to exist :((

what the hell is up with your tendency to act super fucking childish and then get all mature when you're taken up on it?



			
				Cirrus said:
			
		

> I'm sure it was some snobbish member who put it there trying to be degrading but it at least reminded me to change the title to something less ambiguous. :D See, at least some good comes out of it...


No, I had no hidden motives in putting it there. I put it there because I like threads to be well-titled. I gladly took it off once you gave it a good title.


----------



## Eevee

AuroraKing said:


>


I didn't read any of this thread but I am going to hazard a guess that furret is angry about a feature that lets people call out other people (i.e. him) when they do something dumb

can someone confirm/deny thanks


----------



## Zhorken

confirm essentially
it let him do something dumb and then he got angry when people called him out


----------



## Ruby

AuroraKing said:


> Honestly, I think it would be better if we no longer had them at all.


I continue to agree.


----------



## Tailsy

AuroraKing said:


> Looks like you either gave into temptation or someone did it for you.


Someone else did it. I might be trying to get over not posting the snippy things I write but I'm not that bad yet. :P


----------



## nyuu

AuroraKing said:


> *Edit(2):* Their use as a search tool feels like just another excuse to defend the constant degrading, sarcastic tags. Can tags _really_ do anything that the search function can't? If you wanted to find something about Final Fantasy, couldn't you just search "final fantasy" in a post instead of searching by tag? In that case, the search function is even more useful than tagging, because it doesn't rely on users remembering to tag it correctly! In the case of vague subjects like "music"... what could a quick run through the Entertainment forum really hinder? Why would you want to search through *every music-related thread ever* anyway?


so because you don't see the purpose of this feature it's okay to do whatever you want with it?


----------



## Crazy Weavile

Tags are immensely useful to find related content. We just need to enforce their use more strictly.


----------



## Jetx

Ugh. Can we just rid of them, please? AK's right about some people just using them to be snobbish, and we were always fine without them in the past.



Mudkip said:


> Rep > tags.


Lol, yes. xD


----------



## Furretsu

@Zhorken and to a lesser extent Eevee: Why do you guys like being so mean (for lack of a better word)? --; I haven't done a goddamn thing to you, yet you continue to get all condescending and call me out at every opportunity. Are you forgetting about the rule that explicity states that we're all trying to have a good time here?

And what's worse is those posts are going to go completely unnoticed by the moderation.


----------



## Tailsy

AuroraKing said:


> @Zhorken and to a lesser extent Eevee: Why do you guys like being so mean (for lack of a better word)? --; I haven't done a goddamn thing to you, yet you continue to get all condescending and call me out at every opportunity. Are you forgetting about the rule that explicity states that we're all trying to have a good time here?
> 
> And what's worse is those posts are going to go completely unnoticed by the moderation.


THEY ARE NOT ;~; WHAT

AM I NOTHING TO YOU??


----------



## Furretsu

No offense, Tailsy, but I just don't see you doing anything to them.

Doesn't make you a bad person or mod, though! <3


----------



## Eevee

AuroraKing said:


> @Zhorken and to a lesser extent Eevee: Why do you guys like being so mean (for lack of a better word)? --; I haven't done a goddamn thing to you, yet you continue to get all condescending and call me out at every opportunity. Are you forgetting about the rule that explicity states that we're all trying to have a good time here?


funny how that rule only applies to people who are _not_ running around spraying tag graffiti on everything in a tantrum or whatever the hell you were doing

save your pity party please



AuroraKing said:


> And what's worse is those posts are going to go completely unnoticed by the moderation.


lucky for me I'm sleeping with all of the moderation


----------



## Deretto

AuroraKing said:


> @Zhorken and to a lesser extent Eevee: Why do you guys like being so mean (for lack of a better word)? --; I haven't done a goddamn thing to you, yet you continue to get all condescending and call me out at every opportunity. Are you forgetting about the rule that explicity states that we're all trying to have a good time here?
> 
> And what's worse is those posts are going to go completely unnoticed by the moderation.


Don't feed the trolls and their miniature clones.


----------



## Furretsu

I certainly wouldn't call them trolls...


----------



## Deretto

You state that they're consistently being mean to you for no reason. That's trolling. o-o;


----------



## Furretsu

*shrug* I guess.


----------



## octobr

So, this'll sound dumb, but.

Exactly _what_ are tags for? 

I mean, sure, the idea is to use them to search for threads or something -- but as a forum that is almost purely socialization, any threads that you're interested in are either active and at the top of the forum, stickied in some way, or you've got the name of the thread memorized or the thread itself bookmarked. 

Tags are funny, sure (I hear there are some fucking bears on this forum) but I'm not sure I understand what the point ever was. I could see their use on a forum that gives, say, help and tutorials for various programs, but on a forum like TCOD threads like that are usually stickies.


----------



## Deretto

Verne said:


> So, this'll sound dumb, but.
> 
> Exactly _what_ are tags for?
> 
> I mean, sure, the idea is to use them to search for threads or something -- but as a forum that is almost purely socialization, any threads that you're interested in are either active and at the top of the forum, stickied in some way, or you've got the name of the thread memorized or the thread itself bookmarked.
> 
> Tags are funny, sure (I hear there are some fucking bears on this forum) but I'm not sure I understand what the point ever was. I could see their use on a forum that gives, say, help and tutorials for various programs, but on a forum like TCOD threads like that are usually stickies.


I believe the theory of tags is to prevent multiple threads of the same topic being created. That doesn't really happen to much on these forums.

Another use I thought for them is to advertise what your roleplays are about past the title. But, they could also be fun. Bear is win. Course, people are going around and marking people's threads as "fail" and shoving their opinion in other people's faces.


----------



## Eevee

Deretto said:


> You state that they're consistently being mean to you for no reason. That's trolling. o-o;


no, it just means he doesn't grok the reason

dorito eevee, master of...


(ps your avatar is, in all seriousness, really creeping me out  D:)



Verne said:


> So, this'll sound dumb, but.
> 
> Exactly _what_ are tags for?


sorting things by category rather than by content beyond the ways afforded by the selection of subforums

for example things in 'miscellaneous' or 'general pokemon' are not really going to relate to anything in particular; neither, for that matter, are threads in the debating hall, cupboards, and to a lesser extent some other places

subforums have to be general enough to get a critical mass of traffic, or they will be mere clutter and nobody will use them anyway.  tags have no such usability restriction.


----------



## Furretsu

Iibui said:


> (ps your avatar is, in all seriousness, really creeping me out.  do you not know anyone who can draw wtf)


wow was this necessary


----------



## Eevee

yes


----------



## Deretto

AuroraKing said:


> wow was this necessary


See what I mean with the trolling?


----------



## Furretsu

I wouldn't call that trolling as much as just being unnecessarily rude. o.o

But hey, we have bigger and better things to argue about. 8D Like tags!


----------



## Butterfree

My opinion on the issue: I really wish people could use tags properly. Personally, I think that tags like "pretentious assholes suck" or whatever it was are far more of a problem than "is that a fucking bear", and if I disable tagging, which I honestly might if this crap continues, it will be because of those tags and not because of any harmless meme tags.

Seriously, people. _Tags are to indicate what a thread is about._ There is no more use for a "pretentious assholes suck" or "fail" tag than there is for an "is that a fucking bear" tag. I have no idea how the hell anybody managed to get the idea that insulting the thread starter is somehow a legitimate use of the tagging system, but that needs to stop.

If you people don't start tagging threads _usefully_, yes, I will remove the tag system, as it is clearly more trouble than it's worth at the moment. At least stop it with the random insulting tags. ("Failing at thread titles" is not a very useful tag either, but at least it is a nice way to point out to the author of a thread that the title could be made clearer without having to make a random minimodding post, so I suppose it has its uses.)


----------



## Jolty

This whole issue is lame

Welcome back TCOD


----------



## Deretto

Butterfree said:


> ("Failing at thread titles" is not a very useful tag either, but at least it is a nice way to point out to the author of a thread that the title could be made clearer without having to make a random minimodding post, so I suppose it has its uses.)


Course you could just use PMs for that so the thread creator doesn't have to wait for a mod to "wash" that tag after they've changed it.



AuroraKing said:


> I wouldn't call that trolling as much as just being unnecessarily rude. o.o


to be fair, as you stated earlier, people are using the tags to troll. I still think that what he says is trolling. *shrugs*


----------



## Zhorken

Exactly two people have changed their thread titles so far, and I got to untagging them pretty quickly.  The other threads with improved titles are surskitty's doing.


----------



## Deretto

Zhorken the Ocelot said:


> Exactly two people have changed their thread titles so far, and I got to untagging them pretty quickly.  The other threads with improved titles are surskitty's doing.


Well, it's not doing us much good then. =\

@AK


			
				iibui said:
			
		

> (ps your avatar is, in all seriousness, really creeping me out. do you not know anyone who can draw wtf)


also the quote is bashing the artist which happens to be me.


----------



## surskitty

Deretto said:


> I believe the theory of tags is to prevent multiple threads of the same topic being created. That doesn't really happen to much on these forums.
> 
> Another use I thought for them is to advertise what your roleplays are about past the title. But, they could also be fun. Bear is win. Course, people are going around and marking people's threads as "fail" and shoving their opinion in other people's faces.


Deretto, are you on the same forum as I am?  Because repeat threads happen _all the time_.  Usually in Forum Help.  This is also why trying to get people to title threads intelligently is a good idea.

Not just roleplays: fanart and fanfic, too.  Also, if the topic of a thread diverges from the intended subject matter, it can easily be tagged for it.  It's useful for both referring to the content and the presentation: it's just that it's not always being used intelligently and people are being butthurt over it.





Butterfree said:


> My opinion on the issue: I really wish people could use tags properly. Personally, I think that tags like "pretentious assholes suck" or whatever it was are far more of a problem than "is that a fucking bear", and if I disable tagging, which I honestly might if this crap continues, it will be because of those tags and not because of any harmless meme tags.


... wouldn't it be easier to just yell at the people tagging things like 'pretentious assholes suck' and possibly set things up so people who abuse tags can't mess with them rather than punishing everyone for it?





> Seriously, people. _Tags are to indicate what a thread is about._ There is no more use for a "pretentious assholes suck" or "fail" tag than there is for an "is that a fucking bear" tag. I have no idea how the hell anybody managed to get the idea that insulting the thread starter is somehow a legitimate use of the tagging system, but that needs to stop.


So why not get people who are doing that to stop rather than threatening to get rid of tags completely?





Deretto said:


> Course you could just use PMs for that so the thread creator doesn't have to wait for a mod to "wash" that tag after they've changed it.


 For the most part, it's Zhorken who's tagging things with useless thread titles and he removes his tags if the thing is changed.  Also, it's more likely that someone will change it, even if it's not necessarily the thread creator (I edited a few Forum Help titles for clarity, for example), if it's immediately obvious that someone has pointed at it and was like "this title sucks.  Fix it."


----------



## Deretto

Alright, fair enough, surskitty. ^^


----------



## Zhorken

what :V  Like a third of the instances of "failing at thread titles" aren't mine.


----------



## Altmer

2/3 of all the "failing at thread titles" tags is still pretty much an overdone amount in any case


----------



## surskitty

not really no considering how most of them are really kind of not good :|


----------



## Harlequin

tags should really be used properly ; ; i mean sometimes it's amusing but if we're going to have a feature why can't we you know use it properly instead of whining about it

also i like the word "metatagging"


----------



## Altmer

Harlequin said:


> tags should really be used properly ; ; i mean sometimes it's amusing but if we're going to have a feature why can't we you know use it properly instead of whining about it
> 
> also i like the word "metatagging"


because too many prepubescent upstarts cant deal with their hormones yet ugh


----------

